# Confusion between Intel 6th 7th 8th Gen cpu



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

Buying whole new computer. No upgrades.
Wanted to know which Intel generation should I go for.
6th Gen is little old.
7th Gen comparatively new and same price of 6th Gen
8th Gen upcoming, but news coming it will be released in 2017.

My confusion, about considering these Gen.
For 6th Gen - there is not significant improvement in 7th Gen, so considered 6th Gen.
For 7th Gen - similar price, and improvement in x265 compatibility. Higher clock speed and low TDP.
For 8th Gen - coffee lake, many saying it's similar update like 6th to 7th gen. Releasing this year and may be same 1151. Only if it's worth to wait.

Buying computer in 2 weeks.

So what should I do?
Buy old, current or wait for future?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

Either Skylake or Kabylake is better.
Better wait for Ryzen but considering the Indian pricing of AMD components there might not be enough competition from the RED Team. I think.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

Don't "buy" a PC but assemble it.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> Don't "buy" a PC but assemble it.


You are considering me newbie, I suppose.
I know assembling and all, just confused over CPU.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 14, 2017)

6th gen intel cpus are still pretty amazing-you can give them a try.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2017)

I think now it's time to wait for AMD Ryzen.


----------



## gta5 (Feb 14, 2017)

See .. 

6th gen is Skylake .. 
7th gen is higher clocked skylake  + new media engine

Coming to 8th gen .. the situation is tricky... the one that is supposed to come this year "cannonlake" will only come to laptops/2in 1 only.. this is a die shrink.. i.e - skylake on 10nm at the end of 2017 .. this is not for desktop

for desktop the next processor is "Coffeelake" .. This is simply 7th gen kabylake with more cores on 14nm
but this will most likely be the biggest upgrade .. i3 will be quad core , i5 will be quad core with hyperthreading .. so i5 becomes i3 , i7 becomes i5 .. and i7 will have 6 cores

just like this year 7th gen how pentium became an i3..

coffeelake will launch in Q1 2018 .. not before that..

and then we have Ryzen.. that will "likely" offer you i5 level performance at i3 prices.. i7 performance at i5 prices now in the next 1-2 months + overclockability

anything less than that simply get a Pentium G4560.. Ryzen will not be able to compete with this cpu for a long time .. atleast not before late q3-q4


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 14, 2017)

^problem is that I am going to buy system in next week or 10 days. Before March. My graphic design course starting next month. As starting basic, softwares will be all Adobe Photoshop Illustrator InDesign etc. Other than that AutoCAD, ETAP, MINITAB these mechanical engineering softwares should work. Gaming will be casual but new games.

These should work in AMD Ryzen (Sorry but I don't know much about AMD). And more than 1 month will be too late.

Is there any new AMD competitive cpu can you suggest?

I also found out that it will be more cores for i3 & i7, and hyperthreading will be introduced in i5.

For roughly 80k budget.
I am considering i5 7600.
But again confused in 7600 7500 7400.

(Posting new thread about buying PC  in 1 day)


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^problem is that I am going to buy system in next week or 10 days. Before March. My graphic design course starting next month. As starting basic, softwares will be all Adobe Photoshop Illustrator InDesign etc. Other than that AutoCAD, ETAP, MINITAB these mechanical engineering softwares should work. Gaming will be casual but new games.
> 
> These should work in AMD Ryzen (Sorry but I don't know much about AMD). And more than 1 month will be too late.
> 
> Is there any new AMD competitive cpu can you suggest?



See, if you can hold out for another month - you just might get something almost equivalent to i7-6900K (8 cores / 16 threads) which costs 80K here in India, for something like 25-30K. [current price of i7-7700K and i7-6700K]

You introduce hyper-threading in Intel's mainstream quad-core i5, it becomes the mainstream quad-core i7.

If you want to buy currently, just buy anything >= i5 from 6th generation or 7th generation and call it a day.

AMD will be releasing the following line-up:

R7 1800X, 1700X and 1700 - 8 cores, 16 threads

R7 1600X, 1500 - 6 cores, 16 threads

R5 1400X, 1300 - 4 cores, 8 threads

R3 1200X, 1100 - 4 cores, 4 threads
Now, I'm not going to say the top-end R7 1800X is going to out-perform i7-6900K. I'm expecting [based on rumours] it to have 90% of i7-6900K's performance at the same clock speed.

For your work and budget, something like R7-1600X might hit the sweet spot. The quad core Ryzens are having their clock speed a bit on the lower side [3.4 - 3.8 Ghz] vs. i7-7700k [4.2 Ghz]. They'd only be able to compensate if they are overclocked.

All in all, whatever you might want to buy, the market is going to see a good price cut in March.



TigerKing said:


> I also found out that it will be more cores for i3 & i7, and hyperthreading will be introduced in i5.
> 
> For roughly 80k budget.
> I am considering i5 7600.
> ...



If i5-7600 [non-K] is in your mind, better wait for Ryzen and pick the 6 core part instead. You'll be wise. [provided the rumoured performance is true] And, AMD motherboards will also save you money.

At least wait for Ryzen reviews to come out, if not Indian availability. Then buy whatever, even if it means Intel. Reviews will be out before March.



gta5 said:


> anything less than that simply get a Pentium G4560.. Ryzen will not be able to compete with this cpu for a long time .. atleast not before late q3-q4



Agreed, that is one VFM processor by Intel.


----------

